

Ask HN: CSS Grids Systems vs Flexboxes? - raghunayyar

With the in coming of display: grid (flexboxes), is it the right time to say goodbye to grid systems like 960gs, or is there a catch?
======
techdragon
If you don't mind sacrificing some compatibility... make the switch. Flexbox
can dramatically simplify some layouts... I've seen some designs that were 10
times smaller when done with flexbox.

~~~
solomatov
Not all browsers have good support for flexbox. For example, firefox is very
slow with them.

